# Which is the best laptop for Rs.45000?



## vinayasurya (Aug 14, 2006)

I am planning to buy a laptop. Maximum budget is Rs.45000. What are the factors i have to look for? Which processor is better? A solo processor of 1.8Ghz or a Dual Core of 1.66 Ghz. I will be rarely playing but may work with multimedia applications like flash and also for playing movies. Will a dual core processor perform much better than the single core processor. What about heating issue? Wil there be slots for adding cards later. Also which is a better brand, especially in terms of value for money and service?


----------



## niranjan86 (Aug 14, 2006)

hey dude.. i guess u ll get a laptop of compaq 4 40k.. i have taken compaq pressario.. its sometimes pains me .its better 2 go 4 pentium..i am using celeron.. heating is also below moderate.. doesnt heat much.. its been more thn 6 months i have taken it.. but i am nt facing any prob.. choice and money is urs.. go 4 a better 1... bye


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 14, 2006)

Why not continue here?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33984


----------

